# Menthol Cigarettes



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Right, after a lengthy argument with this lass I know over the menthol cigarettes product she told me that they are worse than standard tabs and that rollies are in fact healthier. I went on explain how absurd that is since rollie tabs have awful filters compared to industry standard. Which was then counter argued by the amount of chemicals packed into industry types. 

After a bit of internet research I haven't a clue what to believe. My general outlook was that menthols were healthier (well, in regards to cigarettes in general. I know they are all unhealthy) but that has been tested by talk of menthols including an excessive amount fiber glass in the filters. 

So anyone actually down with what the truth behind these products are? Unfortunately its somewhat hard to decipher due to pro and anti tobacco lobbies coming up with different facts and figures obscuring truth from fact.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

Not really, but I do know all cigarettes, no matter what filter, are bad for you. Just ask my grandmother who is on an oxygen tank 24/7.


----------



## astrophysics (Feb 5, 2011)

menthol cigarettes, i've always heard, were worse for you. the minty flavor is more soothing for a sore throat though (which was probably gotten from the cigarette in the first place). however, if the cigarette tastes better, one has a tendency to inhale more smoke. i smoke camel menthol silvers. it's the only one that doesn't give me headaches nowadays


----------



## vander230 (Feb 5, 2011)

Yeah great site, I am also looking for the camel menthol cigarette. But I want to buy these cigarette on line and I am looking for the sites and company which provides online.

camel menthols


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Menthol cigs just make smoking easier. Cigs are disgusting. Menthol mitigates that somewhat. Doesn't stop them killing you though...


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

jonny neurotic said:


> Menthol cigs just make smoking easier. Cigs are disgusting. Menthol mitigates that somewhat. Doesn't stop them killing you though...


Nicely put.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

I think that menthol and lighter cigarettes would be worse because the smoke is easier on the throat and lungs so you would inhale more smoke and inhale it deeper, so if you got lung cancer the tumors would be able to hide deep inside the folds of your lungs and would be harder to remove


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

It's not whether you will get COPD or cancer, it's _when_, unless something else kills you first. If you're otherwise generally healthy etc, you have less chance. I choose to take that risk because I couldn't give a crap if I die, might as well enjoy it.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

On the upside, smoking significantly reduces your risk of dying from age related illness...


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Well, I'm on rollies at the minute. Gold Leaf style, as least I ain't sucking up the chemicals and get straight to the point. After this stressful week I'll quit again.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Old Throatburn fo' life. Don't like it in spliffs though :no


----------



## notMiceElf (Nov 29, 2010)

First off I don't smoke but I am Native so I have family who owns cigarette shops on reservations. Rollies are those cigarettes in the plastic bag right? Those are horrible from what I've been told.. they have air pockets in them so if you tap them on the table the tobacco will drop down.. junk other then tobacco is being put in them and they are really rough on your throat so I heard.

Anyways I would think Menthol would be the best choice ..but then again I don't smoke.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Rollies are just hand-rolled cigarettes. You get a pouch of loose shag tobacco, some papers (usually rice) and some loose filters, and roll it up like a joint. If you're crap at rolling it's probably less healthy than smoking straights, cause loose ones make really harsh smoke.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah by and large no form of smoking is good for you, end up killing you in the end. I smoke occasionally, like I do it when I want to but then I can just stop when I want to as well. I don't get addicted for some reason, I just treat it as an occasional thing.

When I do smoke, it's rollies with no filters.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Colhad75 said:


> Yeah by and large no form of smoking is good for you, end up killing you in the end. I smoke occasionally, like I do it when I want to but then I can just stop when I want to as well. I don't get addicted for some reason, I just treat it as an occasional thing.
> 
> When I do smoke, it's rollies with no filters.


you are a rare breed of the mysterious social smokers. 

I'm quitting after I got through my last pack of gold leaf so this question is somewhat obsolete, but thanks for the info dudes.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

The hard thing isn't so much quitting, it's refraining from starting again. When I run out of tobacco or cigarettes, I can stay away from it for a couple of months, but as soon as somebody offers me one, I start again. I just control my intake by refusing to smoke indoors, so the effort of going out to smoke outweighs the desire to smoke. When I'm out though, I can smoke 40 in one night. :eek


----------

